# Little Doll in Overalls



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi Everyone,
I tried to post this message earlier but I never saw it. So if this is a duplicate, I'm sorry. This doll was knit using the Little Dolls Pattern. I'm not very happy with my knitting on the overalls but guess they'll do for playing in!! Thanks for lookng.


----------



## mollyannhad (Feb 1, 2011)

Oh what a cute doll!


----------



## shoppingwithsunshine (Jul 25, 2012)

The overalls look fine to me - lovely doll - someone will appreciate it ! Well done .


----------



## knitteerli (Jun 3, 2015)

Cute!


----------



## Montana Gramma (Dec 19, 2012)

Very personable!


----------



## aelfjja46 (Feb 6, 2015)

Love it


----------



## BarbaraBL (Nov 27, 2013)

Fabulous! I love the hair.


----------



## 84275 (Jan 25, 2013)

So cute it looks fine


----------



## Glenlady (Mar 25, 2013)

Looks fine to me and I love his hair


----------



## Munchn (Mar 3, 2013)

This doll is absolutely adorable and fun!


----------



## Ellebelle (Oct 11, 2017)

That is so cute.


----------



## Sand101 (Jun 1, 2013)

Love it so cute


----------



## justinjared (May 31, 2012)

Well,i like all of it.


----------



## Grandma G. (Oct 29, 2012)

He's gorgeous.


----------



## hubleyddavis (Nov 20, 2015)

It’s adorable


----------



## Altice (Oct 22, 2016)

If I had to worry about knitting 100 percent perfectly I wouldn't pick up the needles. It looks fine. I like the green overalls and I love the hair.


----------



## Grammax8 (Feb 9, 2012)

How sweet...well done.


----------



## JudithKnits (Sep 28, 2017)

Very appealing and huggable! Well done!


----------



## JoRae (Feb 5, 2013)

Very cute. Love his hair and eyes. His overalls look good to me.


----------



## Lena B (Aug 15, 2015)

Love the overalls


----------



## Kay Knits (Aug 4, 2012)

Cute little doll! Love the hair.


----------



## Naneast (Jun 12, 2011)

Fantastic So cute. :sm24:


----------



## run4fittness (May 22, 2011)

Ah, that is so cute. :sm24:


----------



## fancythatfancythis (Mar 28, 2017)

He’s so cute. I know what happened to his pants...he was outside playing and decided to climb over a fence and ripped them, so they had to be mended. Boys will be boys! Happy 4th!


----------



## BobbiD (Apr 3, 2012)

It's so cute! Can you provide a link to the pattern! Thanks!


----------



## Bonnie7591 (Nov 15, 2011)

I think it’s really cute. Some little one will love it


----------



## amudaus (Nov 8, 2011)

Super Job. :sm02:


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Tremendous. Which Little Dolls pattern was that?


----------



## Myrle (Mar 15, 2012)

Tremendous. Which Little Dolls pattern was that?


----------



## janis blondel (May 20, 2011)

I think it is great. Well done, just love the hair. :sm09: :sm09: :sm09:


----------



## Sewinglady68 (May 21, 2014)

So cute!


----------



## mcmanusp (Jan 11, 2016)

Love the overalls. So cute!


----------



## Rosie's mom (Nov 23, 2013)

I’d be thrilled with all of it if I did something that well.


----------



## johannecw (Oct 25, 2011)

Love your doll and the overalls! Looks great!


----------



## Mitch (Apr 4, 2011)

Very cute!


----------



## Lighthousegal (Jan 5, 2016)

Kiwi in Texas said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I tried to post this message earlier but I never saw it. So if this is a duplicate, I'm sorry. This doll was knit using the Little Dolls Pattern. I'm not very happy with my knitting on the overalls but guess they'll do for playing in!! Thanks for lookng.


I really like the doll hair. Its gives the doll personality.


----------



## gramknit (Jun 17, 2016)

So cute, and I love the hair!


----------



## aknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

You did a fantastic job! I love the overalls & the hair.


----------



## Gigiky (Feb 8, 2012)

I would also like the pattern. Great way to use up odds and ends of yarn and then donate to a children’s hospital!


----------



## Rainebo (Apr 22, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## gmomgil (Feb 11, 2015)

Adorable.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

Adorable! I love the hair!


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Very cute doll, and her overalls look just fine!!


----------



## Orzywife (May 11, 2018)

Very cute!


----------



## Momto8 (Feb 14, 2017)

Love the hair!


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

Cute


----------



## CindyAM (Sep 23, 2013)

Adorable!!


----------



## roseknit (Apr 2, 2011)

charming


----------



## MzBarnz (Aug 15, 2011)

He's really cute!


----------



## Eichhornchen (Sep 16, 2017)

I love the pants. Too bad it isn't a free knitting pattern.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

What a cute, perky little being!
Could you be more exact with pattern name? There are many, many “little dolls” out there. Thanks.


----------



## Angelina Camille (Sep 21, 2013)

Adorable


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Just adorable! Can you share your pattern source for the overalls?


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

I can't tell you all how much your comments on my doll mean to me. They are especially uplifting at this time. Thank you so very much!

The pattern is free and can be found at:

https://www.ravelry.com/patterns/library/tiny-knitted-dolls-for-kids

The pattern calls for sport wt. yarn but I used #4 worsted wt. Probably Red Heart Super Saver except for the overalls. The overalls are knit using a slightly thicker yarn which caused slightly looser fit. I don't know what brand it is. I used size US 6 (4mm) needles.

Happy knitting!
Kiwi


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

I forgot to say, the overalls pattern is in with the doll pattern.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Kiwi in Texas said:


> I can't tell you all how much your comments on my doll mean to me. They are especially uplifting at this time. Thank you so very much!
> 
> Thank you so much! You have made a lot of people happy today!
> The pattern is free and can be found at:
> ...


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

He's so cute


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Darling!


----------



## cajunlady7325 (Mar 30, 2015)

Looks perfect to me, he will be loved!


----------



## Dusti (Jan 23, 2012)

WHAT?? Looks fine to me. I mean, you certainly achieved "adorable."


----------



## peacefulknitter (Mar 30, 2013)

Great hair, overalls are wonderful. A treasure for someone.


----------



## Hazel Anne (Jul 24, 2011)

He looks so cute.


----------



## tonyastewart (Sep 1, 2014)

I am curious where the pattern for overalls and dolls came from i.e. source.
Tonda USA :sm11:


----------



## BobzMum (Nov 10, 2012)

tonyastewart said:


> I am curious where the pattern for overalls and dolls came from i.e. source.
> Tonda USA :sm11:


The link is given on page 4


----------



## Grandma V (Jul 1, 2016)

Very cute doll. Love it.


----------



## MrsB (Jun 3, 2011)

That Hair! Adorable.


----------



## Granana48 (May 5, 2014)

Adorable!!


----------



## Graeraldine (Jan 27, 2018)

Beautiful


----------



## sheilaeite (Sep 4, 2011)

Cute.


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Thanks for link.


----------



## chrisk (Apr 14, 2011)

Totally adorable!


----------



## riversong200 (Apr 20, 2014)

What a cutie! Love the hair!


----------



## sharmend (Feb 14, 2012)

Adorable!


----------



## fsbrun (Mar 6, 2017)

Love this little doll. This is my first time making a comment and I would just like to thank everyone for all the ideas I get from this forum. I love looking at the pics of all the items that you all make. I am just starting to make some teddys and trying to make some dolls. I used to only crochet because my Mom did all the knitting and I couldn't come close to her. I have begun to knit more lately and find I am enjoying it more then crochet even though a bit more challenging but guess that is what interest me. Anyway, just really wanted to say a big "thank you" to everyone here, you are all amazing. Happy Summer, Susan


----------



## hougland (Nov 29, 2017)

Love the little doll. When I went to Ravelry I realized that pattern was in my library. The ones there are not nearly as cute as yours. I copied and printed your picture so I can put it with the pattern for reference. I am in TX also.


----------



## Nanxy (Feb 25, 2011)

I like you doll very much. We usually are ours worst critics.


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi
For those of you having trouble finding the pattern, on Ravelry, when you get to the Canadian living site, click to page 3. Scroll down to Tiny knitted dolls. In the picture the dolls are displayed in a circle with the doll at the top dressed in red. Click there and there is the pattern. These dolls can be 
knit using any yarn. Just adjust the needles for yarn, remembering to use smaller needles than usual so stuffing does not show through. The yarn you choose will determine size of doll. My doll is about 9" tall.
Enjoy!
Kiwi


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

What a cutie! Love his hair and his overalls look fine.


----------



## tat'sgran (Dec 13, 2011)

Love the overalls and the hair! xo ws


----------



## Nanamel14 (Aug 4, 2016)

So so cute


----------



## judysmythers (Sep 21, 2016)

could you share pattern. thanks


----------



## Louette (May 9, 2011)

Kiwi in Texas said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I tried to post this message earlier but I never saw it. So if this is a duplicate, I'm sorry. This doll was knit using the Little Dolls Pattern. I'm not very happy with my knitting on the overalls but guess they'll do for playing in!! Thanks for lookng.


What a cute little guy!


----------



## crafty gal (Feb 20, 2018)

very sweet!


----------



## AlwaysCarryYarn (Mar 4, 2017)

Very darling, from top to bottom. Love the hair, the face is perfectly placed, and the "outfit" is so cute - good color combination. You can be proud, with no apologies necessary.


----------



## Hannelore (Oct 26, 2011)

Very sweet. :sm24:


----------



## AlwaysCarryYarn (Mar 4, 2017)

judysmythers said:


> could you share pattern. thanks


On page 4. : - )


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Hi Everyone,

Once again I'd like to thank you for the kind comments about my doll. I am so thankful you like the little fella. One thing I'd like to add is that even though he can be knit using any yarn, the smaller the yarn chosen to knit the doll, the harder to sew. The #4 yarn being larger makes sewing the " fiddly" parts easier.

I hope you all don't mind my group thanks. I do appreciate every comment!
Kiwi


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

A lovely face , crazy hair and overhauls. Just perfect!


----------



## 4needle momma (Jan 30, 2019)

Such an adorable doll. Love the coveralls and hair. Wonderful job. Heather Healey


----------



## Whippet (Feb 21, 2011)

I love this little guy could you please tell me what you used for the hair.


----------



## 4needle momma (Jan 30, 2019)

Your doll is adorable! I have been knitting trama/comfort dolls and donating them to the police dept etc in our area. However, I have run out of places to donate them. Any suggestions?


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

Whippet said:


> I love this little guy could you please tell me what you used for the hair.


Happy you like him! The hair is Fun Fur yarn.


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

4needle momma said:


> Your doll is adorable! I have been knitting trama/comfort dolls and donating them to the police dept etc in our area. However, I have run out of places to donate them. Any suggestions?


Thank you! You are so nice! I am glad you are making and donating dolls too!

I have donated to hospital, to nursing home, to shelter for abused & to the local sheriff for children he sees on domestic calls. Even took some to a little cafe in our town, everyone seemed so excited & happy to get them. I keep some dolls in my car and when I see a child I think might like a doll, I get permission from the parent, then give doll to the child.
I'm thinking to take some to the clinic. They might make a sick or injured child feel better.


----------



## Ellisen2 (Dec 17, 2017)

Wonderful doll. Thanks for sharing, and the link, too.


----------



## oannejay (Apr 12, 2012)

Very cute, especially love the hair! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## pzbeliever (Dec 21, 2012)

I think it is adorable!


----------



## glnwhi (Jan 19, 2011)

love him


----------



## SiennaG97 (Nov 5, 2019)




----------



## paulamcnally1 (3 mo ago)

Kiwi in Texas said:


> Hi Everyone,
> I tried to post this message earlier but I never saw it. So if this is a duplicate, I'm sorry. This doll was knit using the Little Dolls Pattern. I'm not very happy with my knitting on the overalls but guess they'll do for playing in!! Thanks for lookng.


Is this doll for sale?


----------



## Carla584167 (Dec 15, 2014)

How cute. And I don’t see anything wrong with your knitting. You did a spectacular job.


----------



## Kiwi in Texas (Apr 16, 2017)

paulamcnally1 said:


> Is this doll for sale?


Thank you for your interest but the doll isn't for sale...I've already given it away.
Kiwi


Carla584167 said:


> How cute. And I don’t see anything wrong with your knitting. You did a spectacular job.


Thank you so very much! He was fun to make. 
Happy Knitting!
Kiwi


----------



## Roses and cats (Apr 17, 2013)

What a sweetheart. Makes you just want to pick it up and cuddle it.


----------

